# Phrag Cardinale 'Wilcox'



## bcostello (Oct 4, 2010)

with a friend (i hope).

Got this division from Carter & Holmes in June for $35. First blooming for me.
I have always loved this flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool. the friend looks like a wolf spider. I have many of those as friends


----------



## John M (Oct 4, 2010)

Even a bad blooming on this clone is nice; but obviously, your division is strong and up to producing those beautiful classic flowers. 'Never get tired of this one!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice one!


----------



## Gcroz (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine is blooming too! I love how reminiscent of Cyp. reginae the flowers are!

Yours is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 4, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Cool. the friend looks like a wolf spider. I have many of those as friends



Isn´t it a jumping spider ?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 4, 2010)

This one is my wife's favorite phrag. I like it too. Nice that it will branch when the clump gets larger. You have lots of color in your flower. They can be a lot lighter some times.


----------



## Hera (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful color! Love it.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 4, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Isn´t it a jumping spider ?



I agree, jumping spider.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a big one, schlimii Wilcox that is :evil:, it hasn't flowered. Do you grow it very wet?


----------



## Clark (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful color on this one.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 5, 2010)

And another schlimii cross for my list!!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a stunner, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice lip in particular. Maybe its a jumping wolf spider :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 6, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice lip in particular. Maybe its a jumping wolf spider :rollhappy:



There's the ticket!


----------

